# Dirt substrate/use of fertilizer



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

Very rarely. I have a bottle of complete fert mix (macro + trace) which I've used about 300ml of in a 240 litre tank over the last 2.5 years. I dose small amounts if anything (normally floating plants) start looking a little sad.


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

What fert mix do you use Tom?


----------



## BigTom (Sep 16, 2011)

This one - http://www.thenutrientcompany.com/portfolio/tnc-complete-aquarium-plant-food/


----------



## wkndracer (Mar 14, 2009)

(imo) the need for adding water column dosing depends on how much light you throw at the tank. 
Normally I add trace after water changes along with a baseline dose of NO3 - 10ppm and PO4 - 2-4ppm. 
Couple weeks later if I don't do a water change I'll add more trace and K2SO4 - 15ppm.


----------



## James M (Jun 21, 2012)

Jnad said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am just curios about what all you dirt tanks enthusiasts do:
> 
> ...


Keep in mind that a soil substrate does not in and of itself comprise a methodology. It's simply one component. You can have a soil substrate and that might mean a Walstad/El Natural type tank for one person, (that's me more or less) with no dosing, while another might dose just a little bit and infrequently, and yet another might use more light and dose ferts and Co2 fairly heavily.


----------



## plantbrain (Dec 15, 2003)

I suggest BOTH locations for ferts, the soil will run out of NH4 after a few months, maybe 1-2 years, but by then, the tank is grown in and many will break it down and redo the tank.

Most still add something, fish food, traces etc, not any added work to tose some other ferts in as well.

Still, plants will take from both locations, so this makes each method more robust and more wiggle room if one runs out or you forget and do not re enrich etc.

All your bases are covered.


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Hello!

Tanks for your answer.

I will consider to start using some fertilizer in my dirt tanks, my local shops have the Tropica fertilizer line in stock. Should i choose the NPK Tropica fert, my tank is heavily planted?

Another question about ferts, this tank is starting to grow some green hair algae, the tank have no fish, only plants. I thought this tank had low light, but could the hair algae grow beacuse of to mutch light and low ferts and low CO2??
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/showthread.php?t=277946&highlight=

Jnad


----------



## Jnad (Aug 17, 2012)

Well, low fertilizer values probably would not produse algae


----------

